# Introvert or Extrovert Partners



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you think you would do better in a relationship with an introvert or an extrovert?

....I'm going under the assumption that we're all introverts...


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I'd probably _rather_ be with an introvert-and she'd be more likely to be with me. A lot of extroverts just don't have the interests or ideas I would be compatible with-it seems like all socializing and partying with many.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I think I would prefer to be with an introvert. They would be more likely to understand me.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I almost put down introvert, but I thought a little more and I think an extravert could be a lot of fun if we really clicked together 8)

I don't think it would really matter for me.

Of course, I'm in no position to be picky :|

-Ryan


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I would like someone that would be inbetween introverted-extroverted, but as the above poster posted I am in no postion right now


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I've always been in relationship with extroverts, but I think I actually prefer introverts. There's a sensitivity and shyness there I find really appealing. Trouble is, it is hard to meet and get into a relationship with an introvert, especially for an introvert... I almost end up with the extroverts by default.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

a combination of the two traits would be ideal. the introspective, thoughtful, sensitive side combined with an adventurousness and a desire to do and be part of things. that would be my ideal, at least. if i had to pick one, that's hard. i'd probably go with introvert.


----------



## Writer81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I love introverts and seem to be much more attracted to them. Yet it is very difficult for two introverts to start a relationship. In the beginning of a relationship someone usually has to take the lead and get things moving and if both are more passive and introverted, than things can fizzle out very quickly even if both people like each other. I know for me it would be so much easier to go out with an extrovert, since I would guess she would take the lead and intiate things that I'm so afraid to do. Yet I'm not giving up on dating introverts just because its harder, I think in the long run once you get comfortable with each other two introverts make a better couple. Many extroverts like to go out all the time and need more stimulation in their life. They might not understand you just want to stay home and be by yourself. Yet if your an introverted couple you would understand each other better and have more in common and I think it would be great.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm not picky.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I could go with either. There's benefits and demerits to all.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

im an introvert but I turn into an extrovert around people im comfortable with, i think someone whose also like that would be good. or just a introvert. i've tried the extroverted type and mehh....


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought I would like to be with a social extroverted girl, but I would be able to connect better with an introverted one that would open up to me.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Never actually thought of it. If I was with an extrovert, she'd have to be understanding and accepting of my limitations, something easier said than done. On the other hand, while I might "click" more with an introvert, I don't really want to be with someone exactly like me. I think I need someone who pushes me into social situations a little bit.

Of course, first I need to be able to talk to any girl before I start thinking about this.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

rb27 said:


> Of course, first I need to be able to talk to any girl before I start thinking about this.


Telepathy sure ain't working for me, I'll say.


----------



## p826wn (Apr 27, 2006)

my wife is extroverted and obviously i am introverted. it works for the most part but sometimes communication between us is similar to a train wreck


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Extrovert


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't care.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Extrovert


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd prefer an introvert. I've had extroverts and just felt out of place, because they always had to be around other people (I was too boring to be alone with, I guess). It emphasized my quietness, which made me even more quiet. 

I've always wanted a shy guy, but if a guy doesn't overtly show me he likes me, which I guess a shy guy might not do, I assume he doesn't like me. Therein, lies the problem.

But I'd still prefer an introvert, as long as he didn't want to just sit home all the time. I want to do stuff and want a partner to do it with. He wouldn't need to be outgoing for that, because it'd be fun stuff to do, not visiting people. I do not like visiting people, generally speaking.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_My s/o falls somewhere inbetween, which is perfect for me._


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I wouldn't want to rule anybody out just based on personality. Character and physical traits are much more important to me.  Extroverts often seem to be bored or eventually get bored with introverts. But I don't even know where I fall on the introvert/ extrovert scale. I think I am somewhere in-between. :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll take anything i can get :lol 
But i mostly prefer quiet people like me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Extroverts really scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

A bit of both I guess. I'm attracted to weird and shy, but shy girls can be passive, and just difficult to get close to... certain friendlier types of extroverts can be cool and much easier to connect with since they are... you know... talkative.


----------



## Jimi_Hendrix17 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd prefer an introverted girl. Since I'm introverted, I'd want someone like me. Extroverted girls kinda feel threatening to me, like they're too good for me.
But introverts are harder to approach.....


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I always wanted a shy guy but being shy myself had no way to connect with someone shy...until recently. Extroverts will approach you and will make the first move, second move...etc. 
With introverts, everything is very different. Approaching each other no matter who makes the first move is hard. The natural ebb and flow of conversation is interupted by gaps. Getting to know and understand and trust each other takes more work but on the positive side, introverts understand things that no extrovert could ever know about you and they don't ask you "why are you being quiet?" and they just give you a little more of your own "space".


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I feel like I need to revise my statement having just had a really bad experience dating an introvert but an extrovert did almost the same thing to me a few months ago, only this time I feel more betrayed. The other guy didn't have all the information up front but the introvert did and he knew what the outcome would be but he did what he did anyway. I guess introvert or extrovert, I only date terrible people and should leave the whole scene alone.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Doesn't really matter and I hate labels, somebody can be an introvert in on situation and an extrovert in another.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

My boyfriend is somewhat of an extrovert, but he likes "quality time," too, thank goodness.  I guess you have to be sort-of outgoing, if you do speaking engagements and other various motivational and fundraising thingys, and book promotions....

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I think the type of girl that just goes all like talkign and smiling and beign generally extroverted is atractive, well to me at least Id probably liek to date an extrovert and become one myself?


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

ianthe said:


> I think I would prefer an introverted guy. An extrovert would just drain all my energy.


I would prefer someone more introverted too. I don't think I could be with someone who wants to go party a lot and things like that, I'd be feeling like I'm holding her back.


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm in a serious relationship with someone who is probably one of the world's most extroverted extroverts. It's hysterical how different we are-- but we click, and I think compliment each other very well. I never expected I could even be friends with such a person; I could be corny, and say, the heart wants what the hear wants-- awh, I will be corny. The heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Introvert, I don't wanna have to be social to please them or have them out with friends more then me.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

uhm, youre confusing extrovertion with party animals and such which isnt necesarily true


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

An introvert without SA or much shyness. Ive been with extroverts and they all seemed like they needed to be entertained too much and didnt want to spend alone time together.

Luckly my husband is the above. Our idea of a great evening is pizza a rented movie and some lovin.


----------

